# New to me



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

So this if my first cabled sweater...and I'm still on the back...a few more inches to go...but up front when I get to the neck there are some instructions I'm not quite sure of...


> continue in pattern as established, casting on one stitch at neck edge every other row 8 times.


So does this mean that every time I get to the end of my row for the pattern there I add a stitch or? Maybe when I'm to that point I'll post pics of it? 










I'm about 14 rows from where I toss everything on a stitch holder and switch to the front side...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Is there a chart?


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

There are 5 charts that are combined into one row one at a time. 

Should I just paste the whole thing? or?

I'm wondering if this is going to be one of those things that I'll figure out when I get to that point? Almost there 10 more rows and it's time to drop the bit I've been working on onto the stitch holders and start the front


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Is the add 1 stitch row the other side of the neckline,ie the shoulder?
yes, post a pic when it's time to start adding a stitch. Or even post a pic of the project from the pattern.


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

Right side is 

Chart C-Chart D - Chart C - 10 Stitches moss stitch

Left side is 

10 Moss stitch - Chart B - Chart - Chart b

Okies so there's the chart...I work the right and left sides before casting on 18 stitches to join them.

Every other row it says to add one until I've done 8 stitches on each side in Chart E....for the neckline

The trouble is the cabling in chart E when I'm adding it on...I'm sure its something obvious but I'm going bonkers...I've torn it out and started over half a dozen times now...oyeish.


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

Alrightie...finally sorted it...oyeish what a silly I was.

Happy stitches!


----------

